# Determining a scorpions age..



## Rigelus (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello eveyone .. I've been looking around for some sort of information on how to determine a scorpions age/instar but can't really find anything specific.
Now i know this might be a real lame question..   but do scorpions exhibit any physical change when they become adult..:? 
From what i've been able to find the answer seems to be "no", but i'm not sure. Can someone clarify for me..


----------



## Ryan C. (Jul 12, 2006)

Theres no sure way of telling a scorpions age unless they are mature and the species is sexually dimorphic. E.G. When Rhopalurus junceus males mature they get bulbous chela.


----------



## Rigelus (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah..of course, why should it be easy..Thanks for the info


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually, the only way to tell a scorps age is to breed your own or purchase scorps from a breeder who knows what he/she is doing. That is the ONLY sure way.
David


----------



## Ryan C. (Jul 12, 2006)

Well yeah for the actual AGE but Im referring to what instar. Scorpions dont molt after they mature. Some species are sexually dimorphic only when they mature. So you will know it's at its last instar because of the sexual dimorphism.


----------



## Arietans (Jul 12, 2006)

Question

Is it possible to get a fair estimation of age?


----------



## Ryan C. (Jul 12, 2006)

You could make an educated guess on some younger scorps by size, coloring, etc.


----------



## Arietans (Jul 12, 2006)

I see, but like snakes it gets harder as they get older?


----------



## Ryan C. (Jul 12, 2006)

Well if you get it as an adult its impossible to tell the age unless the person you got it from raised it up and knows how long its been adult. So you will never know if its on the verge of dieing or still has a lot of life left.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jul 12, 2006)

You Guys, back to my last post Do it yourself or get it from a breader. I have been into snakes since I was a kid. Look at the Rattlesnake. They say if it has 5 buttons, it is 5 years old. But you do not know how many times the Rattler sheds in a year. If the weather man says 100% chance of rain, you need to look out the window and see that the sun is shining in your area. That happens a lot in Southern CA. ALL animals have different characteristics (as you know) and most will show some obvious sign of age, ie,..size of appendages, coloration, habits, etc,... You guys aren't stupid. Anyways, sorry for rambling. Before I die, I want to visit Australia And South Africa. There's more to see than meets the eye. And you need somebody experienced to show you the path.
David


----------



## Arietans (Jul 12, 2006)

Why I ask is that is probably one of the most asked questions by tourists. My usual answer is "How long is a piece of string?"

Since I found it in the bush I think it would be very hard to ask the breeder


----------



## Prymal (Jul 12, 2006)

Arietans,

As stated above, there is no way to determine the age of any scorpion outside of educated guesses based on a person's experience with a particular species i.e. working with a species long enough to be able to determine within a molt or two, what instar the scorpion is at in development, any morphological changes that occur with specific instars, etc. 

Luc


----------



## Arietans (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you  

So the answer remains "How long is a piece of string?"


----------



## Prymal (Jul 12, 2006)

Arietans,

Yes! LOL

Luc


----------

